# Regardless of how you feel about Trump



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

With Ted Cruz touting the land transfer and disposal of federal lands, regardless of how you feel about the rest of Trumps ideas or statements, send him a thank you for his stance on keeping public lands public:

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/contact/

This election period is very important for sportsmen to stand up for our public land, access, and wildlife. Letting it be know. Loud and clear as possible we do not support this transfer is good for us.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Trump might lead us into WW3
Clinton will lead us into CW2 (civil war two)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Please, keep this outdoor related.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

It's easy to get a sense of appreciation of state ownership of lands with federal over-reach at times, but when looking at all variables, federal management of land is the best outcome as the fed is supposed to manage resources for the benefit of its citizens. Even though states "own" or manage animals within its borders, states are still subservient to the federal government which means that as long as the resource is available, you can enjoy some hunting opportunities abroad in other states. This is why federal protection of lands is crucial. With state ownership, you may well likely not get the chance to do things in other states.


----------

